
Privilege and Double Standards at the Kavanaugh Hearings - hkai
https://quillette.com/2018/10/08/privilege-and-double-standards-at-the-kavanaugh-hearings/
======
Konnstann
Why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
throwaway5250
Fair question, though it's an excellent essay. I suppose one reason could be
that it was written by a software engineer.

